# Applet lädt URL nicht



## manni (8. Feb 2007)

Hi,

habe ein signiertes Applet das in eine JSP Seite eingebunden ist.
Das Applet wird geladen und holt sich Daten.

Dann soll eine neue JSP Seite automatisch geladen werden.
Aber das endet immer mit einer NullPointerException.

Hier Codeausschnitte:

----jsp-seite---

```
%>
	<jsp:plugin type="applet" codebase="applets" code="Read.class" archive="read.jar">
	</jsp:plugin>
	<%
```


----applet ---

```
public class Readextends JApplet {
	
	public Read() {
                try {
	this.getAppletContext().showDocument(new URL("http://192.168.0.21:8090/test/new.jsp?Err=3"));
				} catch(Exception ex) {
		    		System.out.println("Applet forward exception: "+ex);
		    	} 

}
```

Wer weiss woran es liegt, dass das nicht klappt? Ich probiere da jetzt seit Stunden und komme nicht weiter...

mfg

Mogli


----------



## EOB (8. Feb 2007)

hi, probier mal so:


```
try {
        URL url = new URL(getDocumentBase(), "http://192.168.0.21:8090/test/new.jsp?Err=3");
        applet.getAppletContext().showDocument(url);
    } catch (MalformedURLException e) {
    }
```

gruesse


----------



## manni (8. Feb 2007)

hi,

und was ist applet in applet.getAppletContext().showDocument(url)?


----------



## manni (8. Feb 2007)

ich habs mal so probiert:

```
try { 
        URL url = new URL(getDocumentBase(), "http://192.168.0.21:8090/test/new.jsp?Err=3"); 
       this.getAppletContext().showDocument(url); 
    } catch (MalformedURLException e) { 
    }
```


Jetzt bekomme ich ne NPE at java.applet.Applet.getDocumentBase(unknown source) .......


----------

